# Ryanair pushchairs with kids...incredible!!



## moe1013 (11 Apr 2009)

I have heard that as of a couple of weeks ago Ryanair have started to charge for pushchairs as baggage for those who have kids over the age of two (i.e not infants). We have travelled several times in the last year and the pushchair is accepted without charge. We are booked to travel on Monday and are now facing airport check in penalty fee on both sectors!

It appears the terms and conditions have not changed, but under the heading "infants and children" the section about buggies refers to infants only. As this has always been the case (and it looks like a mistake rather than the intention to exclude above 2's) does anyone know what rights I have in refusing the charge? The precedents over the last few years must count for something no?

If it's true travelling with kids becomes virtually impossible, with the maximum weight allowence being 15kgs in total, and the buggy will almost come to that...Looks like this will be my last Ryanair flight..


----------



## Sully1 (11 Apr 2009)

I travelled with them recently and didn't take the chance........I heard so many conflicting reports about them charging for buggies for the over twos I was damed if I was paying them any extra. Instead I bought a trunki to bring my daughter around the airport and she loved it! It was very usefulf or teh scrum that is boarding a ryanair flight......no stopping to fold up a buggy just pull the trunki along and then she hops off......

Just to note, I saw no one with a child over two (that I thought anyway!) using buggies. so I'm not sure if that was a conscious decision or what


----------



## moe1013 (12 Apr 2009)

Thanks Sully, fantastic idea. See it costs about £30 so would pay for itself in one Ryanair trip! Too late this time mind. 

That said it specifically says on my booking reference "pushchairs will be carried free of charge" with no age stipulation. It will be an interesting argument!..


----------



## Sully1 (12 Apr 2009)

Its so hard to know with them, there appears to be no hard or fast rule with them. I rang their customer 'service' line and even they could not give me any definate answer.......they started all this they can't be responsible for external service agents etc etc, I asked for something in writing from them......not a chance

As I said I was so adamant that I would not give them an extra cent....and I am so glad I didn't. DD loved the trunki and loved whizzing round teh airport on the trunki
Also the trunki is very useful for crashing into people who keep hitting your child while waiting in the queues........I lost count of how many times one woman hit dd on the head with her travel bag, I asked her three times to stand back a bit so she would stop hitting dd.....her response was to stand closer and hit her again.....one wrong push ( an accident of course!), caught her by the ankle and she stood back then..........not that I am advocating violence of course but one must think of the children!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moe1013 (12 Apr 2009)

Ah yes! using your child as a weapon. Never done that (ahem!) It's amazing how fully grown adults behave sometimes when it comes it kids. I'm teaching my young lad to ask "why are you doing that?" to pushy people. That said I have stood in a queue and popped my family in at the last moment with help from others in the line, much to the annoyance of the Ryanair staff. It depends on your fellow passengers I guess.

Wonder how Michael O'Leary travels with his kid??


----------



## SlurrySlump (13 Apr 2009)

Sully1 said:


> DD loved the trunki and loved whizzing round teh airport on the trunki
> Also the trunki is very useful for crashing into people who keep hitting your child while waiting in the queues..........one wrong push ( an accident of course!), caught her by the ankle and she stood back then..........not that I am advocating violence


 
The parents from hell.....


----------



## Sully1 (13 Apr 2009)

or one could say the woman behind us was the queuer from hell.......as I said I asked her to stop 3 times and she stood closer and hit her again. I wouldn't tolerate her hitting me  and I doubt you would appreciate being hit repeatedly in the head so why should a three year old put up with it?

Dd was sitting quietly on her bag in a 45 minute queue with not one complaint.....she was doing far better than the impatient and rude woman behind us who thought if she got past dd she'd make the security gate quicker


----------



## Pique318 (21 Apr 2009)

Sorry...dd ?


----------



## gipimann (21 Apr 2009)

I presume it's Darling Daughter, pique!


----------



## Padraigb (21 Apr 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Sorry...dd ?



It's a cutesy style imported from some American sites: dear daughter. You can extend the style to the entire family with DS, DW, DH, DFIL, etc.

Isn't there a current thread about using txt spk? I hate cute initialisms; they're even worse than smileys.


----------



## Mel (21 Apr 2009)

Padraigb said:


> It's a cutesy style imported from some American sites: dear daughter. You can extend the style to the entire family with DS, DW, DH, DFIL, etc.
> 
> Isn't there a current thread about using txt spk? I hate cute initialisms; they're even worse than smileys.


 
Would that be TLA's you're talking about?? *










*Three Letter Acronyms


----------



## Sumatra (21 Apr 2009)

One push chair is carried free of charge. 

Kids are a member of the bovidae family, closely related to sheep so if you try to board with them don't be surprised if Michael decides to turn you away.


----------



## Pique318 (22 Apr 2009)

gipimann said:


> I presume it's Darling Daughter, pique!


Ahh do not [broken link removed], then ?

That's a queue I'd _like_ to be in


----------



## Cyrstal (22 Apr 2009)

I have a 2.5 yr old and a 7 month old, we have a double buggy for them - do you think they'll charge me half the amount for my older son's seat on the buggy??


----------



## Padraigb (22 Apr 2009)

Cyrstal said:


> I have a 2.5 yr old and a 7 month old, we have a double buggy for them - do you think they'll charge me half the amount for my older son's seat on the buggy??



I'm sure they have a hacksaw somewhere.


----------



## enoxy (23 Apr 2009)

Padraigb said:


> I'm sure they have a hacksaw somewhere.


 
Or a rickshaw...


----------



## Bubbly Scot (4 Jun 2009)

Padraigb said:


> It's a cutesy style imported from some American sites: dear daughter. You can extend the style to the entire family with DS, DW, DH, DFIL, etc.
> 
> Isn't there a current thread about using txt spk? I hate cute initialisms; they're even worse than smileys.



It's surely not as bad as text speak (which I can't stand either). The thing is, on parenting sites, you talk about...well...parenting. That said, you don't want to be naming your children on the internet so this system works. Other members of the forum know which child you're referring to without actually naming them. In my day my children weren't known as _Mavis_and _ Shirley_ but DD1 and DD2.

Now back to your regular programming


----------



## so-crates (4 Jun 2009)

why not just say "my daughter" though, that avoids naming them!


----------



## Fairy (23 Jun 2009)

Has anyone gone with Ryanair recently with a child over 2 with a buggy. I am travelling with Ryanair on Monday with a child 26 months - Does anyone know if i will be charged for the buggy - should I just pay for "infant equipment" before I go or should I take a chance and see if they say anything. Thanks


----------



## LARD1 (24 Jun 2009)

Hi,went to reus with ryanair from dublin last week,done online checkin,brought buggy,no problems bringing buggy there or back,one one asked any questions,and one one weighted our bags going or returning, happy days.


----------



## Bronte (24 Jun 2009)

I travelled with Ryanair recently and had no problem with a buggy for a child over 2 and no questions were asked.  But I'm at the stage that the buggy is more for carrying luggage and making my airport life easier.


----------

